
VR the biggest loser this holiday? - hbosch
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2016-11-29-vr-the-biggest-loser-this-holiday
======
randyrand
so a predicted 4 million VR headsets sold in 2016? That's more than I would
expect from a 'loser.'

